# My son and my costumes from '08



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't think I ever posted pics of our costumes from last year. Hope you enjoy.









My son (right) me on left. Can you see him?









How about now? He won 2nd place in costume contest. Took about 2 hours to put together









Me and a co-worker


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

nice costume for both of you. Are you wearing a silicone mask?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys look great. Did your son pop out of the plant when people came by?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Shane, you've never looked better. lol You must be so proud of your son, following in his dad's footsteps. He really had to crouch to be so well covered. He did a great job.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> nice costume for both of you. Are you wearing a silicone mask?


Yes it's the Zombie by SPFX. I love that mask. Great look, comfortable and an easy transformation. Well worth the money (at least to me). Hoping to buy their clown this year and a straight jacket for my asylum theme.



RoxyBlue said:


> You guys look great. Did your son pop out of the plant when people came by?


Yeah he had a blast with it at the Scare Affair (where these pics were taken). We also used it in our haunt and he got several scares on halloween night in the entry way. Most people were focused on the two zombies just haning out and then he'd jump out....lol.



scareme said:


> Shane, you've never looked better. lol You must be so proud of your son, following in his dad's footsteps. He really had to crouch to be so well covered. He did a great job.


I'm very proud of him. Given the option of doing the haunt again this year or restoring the hearse he wants to do both....we'll see how that goes...lol. And yes he had to pretty much squat, but the planter pot was pretty good size. As long as it wasn't for long periods of time he was pretty comfortable.

Here's a pic of him standing (please ignore the clutter I don't do much house cleaning in september....lol).


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Your son's costume is great! I may have to steal that one when mine gets a little bit older.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

SpookySam said:


> Your son's costume is great! I may have to steal that one when mine gets a little bit older.


Thanks SS it was really easy to make.

I bought an olive green long sleeve shirt that was about 2 sizes to big for him. It was on sale...lol. And then I bought ten 5'to 6' long sections of fake ivy.

I hung the shirt up in the garage on a hanger (this made it really easy) and then cut strands a little longer than the shirt.

I started by vertically hot gluing sections to the front and back. Then down the top most part of both sleeves. I had to fill in a couple of places, but for the most part I could pull a couple leaves from one strand and hot glue them to a leaf of another to cover parts of the exposed shirt.

The head piece is just a ball cap with the brim cut short. I glued several shorter (14 to 18 inches) strands to the top and just let them hang loosely over the sides. I also glued a few of the leaves from one strand to another to keep the shape. The short brim kept the leaves from poking him in the face/eyes (as much).

The pot was an over sized plastic pot bought from wally world. Cut the bottom out and used suspenders to pick it up when he stood up as seen in pic in 1st post. Made it very versatile for the carnival at work and allowed him some movement. During the haunt he just picked up the pot when he wanted to walk to another location.

Start to finish maybe 2 hours and that included a trip back to the store for more ivy. I only bought six originally.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job I love it! The mask is cool too. Wish I could afford it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A proud moment Shane!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> A proud moment Shane!


Most definitely.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG that is AWESOME... cant wait till Georgia is big enough to do that! LOL


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

This isn't an original idea, I got the idea from Spookywoodsfx (just checked there site and doesn't look as if they're making them anymore). Their design was actually for a fullsize adult. I just modified the idea and made the one for my son. There design included pants as well as the shirt and hood. Of course there bush/shrub/tree was much larger than mine...lol.

Here's there video I saw that inspired me.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

What a great idea, I just adore that little costume... just brilliant. I bet he had a huge blast!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very cool


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job on the costumes.Your sons costume i actually saw in an adult version last year at the midwest haunters convention and it was quite expensive.The one that you made looks every bit as good as that expensive version. The people who put the effort into halloween make it so much fun for all of us.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

That is sooooooo cool!!! I may have to "steal" that idea for my niece!!! She would love it!!! Thanks.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I love your son's costume! My 6 year old daughter was bugging me all last year to help out in my haunt. She ended up being the guide. This year she may end up as a potted plant of terror!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Mobile Mayhem said:


> I love your son's costume! My 6 year old daughter was bugging me all last year to help out in my haunt. She ended up being the guide. This year she may end up as a potted plant of terror!


She'll have a blast. You may want to create various places for her to plant herself so she doesn't get bored with the same spot all night. Plus that'll allow here to wander a bit and jump into character relatively quickly.

During the haunt we left the suspenders off and he had 2 pots to play in/scare out of.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

kind of reminds me of the gilly suit that the marine snipers wear. Great idea though and beautiful execution.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Joker you looks scary nuts = awesome and I love those plant costumes! We used an ugly camo net last year and I was so surprised, in the dark no one noticed even though in the lights its an obvious fake. I bet the bush costume looked 100% real except under the utmost scrutiny.
.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

great work! excellant! no one would ever see him until the last minute! great scare!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I see you sitting next to the plant. You look just like you did at the Make-n-Take. Where are the costumes?

Yawl look great. I'll bet he really did have fun. You could put battery operated Christmas lights on it. Maybe a few safe ornaments. And take that all the way through to Christmas. Imagine going to the mall for a photo op and the tree jumps out at ya.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> I see you sitting next to the plant. You look just like you did at the Make-n-Take. Where are the costumes?
> 
> Yawl look great. I'll bet he really did have fun. You could put battery operated Christmas lights on it. Maybe a few safe ornaments. And take that all the way through to Christmas. Imagine going to the mall for a photo op and the tree jumps out at ya.


LOL

We've actually talked about going out and setting up in public somewhere with the video camera and scaring a few unsuspecting folks.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I love this costume


----------



## GetScared (Jul 19, 2009)

So great! I bet you two had a blast... i really need to step up my costume this year! Can anyone help me with a great place to look for a mask like that?


----------



## majickmaker (Jul 21, 2009)

Both costumes are wickedly awesome!!! Very cool!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

GetScared said:


> So great! I bet you two had a blast... i really need to step up my costume this year! Can anyone help me with a great place to look for a mask like that?


The mask was from SPFXmasks.com, but brace yourself they're not cheap.


----------

